# Wenn rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten...



## Bergradlerin (5. März 2011)

... dann kann frau ihren Zorn nicht für sich behalten!  

Kennt Ihr das? Frau will neue Pedale montieren. Ein Fuffzehner und nicht gerade wenig weibliche Kraft sowie schlimmstenfalls ein Rohr als Verlängerung stehen zur Verfügung - und das alte Pedal will einfach keinen Millimeter nachgeben. Ein Mann hatte sich daran verwirklicht und seinen Bizeps daran gestählt. Fettfrei gearbeitet hat er ohnehin. Warum nur? Ist schon einmal ein Pedal verloren gegangen, das nur gut angezogen war? Bei mir nicht. Das gleiche Spiel erlebe ich immer wieder bei Sätteln/Sattelstützen, Schnellspannern, Inbussen an Brems- und Schalthebeleien... 

*WAS SOLL DAS???* Will man(n) Stärke demonstrieren? Beweisen, dass nach fest ab kommt? Verhindern, dass frau (und sicher auch so mancher Mann) kleinere Montagearbeiten selbst durchführen kann? Werktstattbesuche erzwingen?

Mir ist´s schleierhaft.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ... dann kann frau ihren Zorn nicht für sich behalten!
> 
> Kennt Ihr das? Frau will neue Pedale montieren. Ein Fuffzehner und nicht gerade wenig weibliche Kraft sowie schlimmstenfalls ein Rohr als Verlängerung stehen zur Verfügung - und das alte Pedal will einfach keinen Millimeter nachgeben. Ein Mann hatte sich daran verwirklicht und seinen Bizeps daran gestählt. Fettfrei gearbeitet hat er ohnehin. Warum nur? Ist schon einmal ein Pedal verloren gegangen, das nur gut angezogen war? Bei mir nicht. Das gleiche Spiel erlebe ich immer wieder bei Sätteln/Sattelstützen, Schnellspannern, Inbussen an Brems- und Schalthebeleien...
> 
> ...



Bin zwar keine Frau aber ärger mich auch regelmäßig, wenn ich von mir angezogene Schrauben wieder lösen darf. 

Nein es ist keine Absicht. Wir sind ohne Drehmomentschlüssel nur der Meinung, dass es nicht fest genug ist, wenn man es noch weiter drehen könnte 

Oder um Sir Lancelot aus Ritter der Kokosnuss zu zitieren: "Wenn ich einmal in Fahrt komme, halten mich auch eure 7 Pferde nicht!"

Das fehlende Fett am Pedalgewinde kann ich mir aber auch nicht erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (5. März 2011)

Kenn ich! Ging mir letztes Wochenende beim Demontieren der Kassette so, als ich meinen neu erstandenen LRS montieren wollte. Diese sch.... Kassette bewegte sich keinen Millimeter. Ich hing mit meinem ganzen Lebendgewicht am Schlüssel - nix  Bin schier verzweifelt an dem Ding 
Was hab ich gemacht??? Das Hinterrad ins Auto gepackt und in den Bikeladen im Nachbarort gebrummt (das hat mich Überwindung gekostet - wirklich). Der Typ hat mir das in Nullkommanix aufgedreht, den dummen Spruch gabs gratis noch obendrauf  Männer ...

Muss dazu sagen als ich das Cube bei denen im Laden hatte wegen Bremsleitungen kürzen, haben die mir damals die Kassette noch einmal nachgezogen, weil sie ihnen zu "locker" war - sonst hätte ich die bestimmt wieder alleine abbekommen! Was soll man sagen...


----------



## Vogelsberger (5. März 2011)

Anmerkung falls nicht bekannt:
Die Bikeläden haben meist 50cm lange 15er Schlüssel für die Pedalmontage, da hängt auch "Mann" zuhause mit Verlängerungsrohr länger dran und die im Laden ziehen eigentlich nur Handfest, aber halt mit langem Arm.

Letztlich half aber die "american style Rohrzang" in Singalrot mit 70cm Länge ...waren eh billige Wegwerfpedale,da ging das schon oki.

Gegen feste Kassetten hilft auch ein dickerer Plastehammer mit dem man den Kassettenschlüssel etwas treibt wenn er mal steckt. Mit der anderen Hand die Peitschee halten


----------



## Opernfreunde (5. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ... dann kann frau ihren Zorn nicht für sich behalten!
> 
> Kennt Ihr das? Frau will neue Pedale montieren. Ein Fuffzehner und nicht gerade wenig weibliche Kraft sowie schlimmstenfalls ein Rohr als Verlängerung stehen zur Verfügung - und das alte Pedal will einfach keinen Millimeter nachgeben. Ein Mann hatte sich daran verwirklicht und seinen Bizeps daran gestählt. Fettfrei gearbeitet hat er ohnehin. Warum nur? Ist schon einmal ein Pedal verloren gegangen, das nur gut angezogen war? Bei mir nicht. Das gleiche Spiel erlebe ich immer wieder bei Sätteln/Sattelstützen, Schnellspannern, Inbussen an Brems- und Schalthebeleien...
> 
> ...


Ja die bösen Männer - den ganzen Tag überlegen alle nur wie sie Dir eins auswischen können.


----------



## mtbbee (9. März 2011)

Habe meine Pedalen selbst montiert und sie nach 3.5 Jahren nicht los bekommen. Über Nacht mit Caramba eingesprüht und schon konnte ich diese mit abgesägtem 15er Schlüssel und Verlängerung lösen. 
Beim Rest arbeite ich wie es angegeben ist bzw. es auf den Teilen drauf steht mit Drehmomentschlüssel. Am besten den Herren immer auf die Finger schauen


----------



## Nevibikerin (9. März 2011)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Habe meine Pedalen selbst montiert und sie nach 3.5 Jahren nicht los bekommen. Über Nacht mit Caramba eingesprüht und schon konnte ich diese mit abgesägtem 15er Schlüssel und Verlängerung lösen.
> Beim Rest arbeite ich wie es angegeben ist bzw. es auf den Teilen drauf steht mit Drehmomentschlüssel. Am besten den Herren immer auf die Finger schauen



so einmal im Jahr sollte man schon einen "kleine" Service am Bike machen und alles mal wieder schmieren, dann hat man solche Problem meist nicht.


----------



## Principiante (9. März 2011)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Am besten den Herren immer auf die Finger schauen


----------



## 122kg (9. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ein Fuffzehner und nicht gerade wenig weibliche Kraft sowie schlimmstenfalls ein Rohr als Verlängerung stehen zur Verfügung - und das alte Pedal will einfach keinen Millimeter nachgeben. Ein Mann hatte sich daran verwirklicht und seinen Bizeps daran gestählt.


 
Ich schätze mal, das hat weniger mit Mann zu tun. Sondern damit, dass Frau in die falsche Richtung gedreht hat. Jede Wette!


----------



## Principiante (9. März 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, das hat weniger mit Mann zu tun. Sondern damit, dass Frau in die falsche Richtung gedreht hat. Jede Wette!







Der ist ja noch schlimmer...


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. März 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, das hat weniger mit Mann zu tun. Sondern damit, dass Frau in die falsche Richtung gedreht hat. Jede Wette!



JEDE Wette? Was setzt Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (9. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> JEDE Wette? Was setzt Du?


Ich wette mit gegen *122kg*, warum halten die uns für blöd?


----------



## 122kg (9. März 2011)

Ich halte dich nicht für blöd. Aber du bist nun mal ne Frau. Und Frauen sind nun mal nicht gerade bekannt dafür, in technischen Dingen geschickt zu sein. Oder hast du schonmal ne Schrauberin bei der Formel 1 gesehen? Natürlich nicht. Euer Talent liegt halt in anderen Gebieten.....


----------



## Bettina (9. März 2011)

Meinst du?

_Kfz-Mechatroniker
Berlinerin ist die beste Schrauberin der Republik
Sonntag, 21. November 2010 13:38  - Von Björn Engel

Frauen im Blaumann sind selten, erfolgreiche Frauen im Blaumann noch seltener. Anja Schramm aus Berlin setzte sich im gemischten Bundeswettbewerb um den besten Kfz-Mechatroniker durch._

http://http://www.morgenpost.de/motor/article1457395/Berlinerin-ist-die-beste-Schrauberin-der-Republik.html

Oder auch eine Siegerin im gemischten Wettbewerb:
http://http://www.motorsport-xl.de/news/2011/Kartsport-Allgemein/Birgit-Krauss-ist-Schrauber-in-des-Jahres-2010-943.html


----------



## 4mate (9. März 2011)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich wette mit gegen *122kg*, warum halten die uns für blöd?




Bitte keine Verallgemeinerungen, es ist nur einer!


----------



## 122kg (9. März 2011)

Bettina schrieb:


> Meinst du?
> 
> _Kfz-Mechatroniker_
> _Berlinerin ist die beste Schrauberin der Republik_
> ...


 
Die hat sich doch bestimmt nach oben geschlafen. Kennt man ja.


----------



## MissQuax (9. März 2011)

Es stimmt definitv: Nichts hält sich hartnäckiger als Vorurteile! 

*Mädels, nicht ärgern oder aufregen, einfach drüber stehen.* Wir wissen doch, was wir können!!! Und das auf VIEL mehr Gebieten, als es so manchem (122kg-)Mann recht ist! 
*
* Was kümmert's eine deutsche Eiche, wenn sich eine Sau an ihr schubbert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (9. März 2011)

@122 du kannst dir gerne mal die Teile in meiner Galerie anschauen, die sind alle selbstgemacht. Oder hat du dir schon mal einen TS2 nachgebaut?


----------



## Silvermoon (9. März 2011)

@ 122kg:
Sorry, aber bei deinen Ansichten kann sich frau nur die Haare raufen 


Glaube, hier ist mal eine Runde fremdschämen angesagt 



... zum Glück sind nicht alle so


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2011)

Der kleine trollt durchs Forum seit seiner Anmeldung 

Sind wohl wieder Ferien...

Gruesse


----------



## ThunderRoad (9. März 2011)

Also erstmal als Entschuldigung, weil ich hier als Mann bei den Ladies poste: Bei so einem Thread könnt ihr von uns einfach nicht erwarten, daß wir die Klappe halten 

Und zum Drehmoment: Leider hat das Anzugsmoment einer Schraube oftmals nicht das geringste mit dem späteren Losbrechmoment zu tun. Durch Rost, Dreck usw. kann auch eine moderat angezogene Schraube später felsenfest sitzen. Und umgekehrt kan sich eine Schraube auch durch Schwingungen usw. wieder lösen...

Ich hatte gestern den anderen Fall: Pedale vor 1,5 Jahren montiert mit meiner bewährten Methode: Locker anziehen, Kurbelarm nach unten, Gabelschlüssel ans Pedal und draufstehen (800N Gewichtskraft x 0,2m Hebelarm = 40Nm, ca. 35Nm werden überlicherweise empfohlen, paßt also perfekt). 
Also gestern gleich mal mit Volldampf ans Lösen gegangen und siehe da: fast kein Widerstand, mit der Hand abgerutscht und übers Kettenblatt geschrammt...
Gelöst haben sich die Teile beim Fahren zwar nicht, aber sie waren nicht halb so fest wie erwartet.
Als Inschenör widerstrebt es mir übrigends auch, Fett zu verwenden (aus genau diesem Grund) - aber was gscheiteres konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht auftreiben. Hanf könnte vielleicht noch funktionieren, aber das ist mir doch ein bisschen zu "old school" 

Zu Technik und Frauen: Wenn Frauen sich ernsthaft für "Männersachen" interessieren können sie es auch genauso gut wie Männer. Ob sie sich dafür interessieren ist IMHO ganz stark Erziehungssache (und damit sind nicht nur die Eltern gemeint). Und manchen ist es vielleicht auch ganz recht, wenn sie das blonde Dummchen geben können und sich die Hände nicht selbst schmutzig machen müssen.


----------



## 122kg (9. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der kleine trollt durchs Forum seit seiner Anmeldung
> 
> Sind wohl wieder Ferien...
> 
> Gruesse


 
Hey, ich habe in dem meinen persönlichen Foren-Stalker.  Kannste dir nicht wie beim Stalkne üblich eine Chicka aussuchen?


----------



## 122kg (9. März 2011)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> @122 du kannst dir gerne mal die Teile in meiner Galerie anschauen, die sind alle selbstgemacht. Oder hat du dir schon mal einen TS2 nachgebaut?


 
Ja, das ist nicht schlecht!  Aber das hat dir bestimmt ein Kerl beigebracht!


----------



## MissQuax (9. März 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Ja, das ist nicht schlecht!  Aber das hat dir bestimmt ein Kerl beigebracht!



Dein Deutsch ist auch nicht schlecht! Aber du hattest bestimmt eine (Deutsch-)Lehrer*in*!  

Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen?

Eine "technisch ungeschickte" Frau kann doch schrauben, wenn ein "technisch geschickter" Mann ihr etwas beibringt. <-> Ein "sprachlich unbegabter" Mann kann doch korrekt schreiben, wenn eine "sprachlich begabte" Frau es ihm beibringt. 

Evolutionsbedingt (aber nicht nur) haben Männer und Frauen nunmal unterschiedliche Stärken (und Schwächen). Es gibt genügend Bereiche, wo Frauen den Männern eindeutig überlegen sind ... *nur daß wir Frauen das nicht ständig rauskehren müssen*!

Falls du dich noch etwas weiterbilden möchtest:

http://www.scheffel.og.bw.schule.de/faecher/science/biologie/mannfrau/gehirnmannfrau.htm


----------



## MissQuax (9. März 2011)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> ... Zu Technik und Frauen: Wenn Frauen sich ernsthaft für "Männersachen" interessieren können sie es auch genauso gut wie Männer.



That's it!!!  



ThunderRoad schrieb:


> ... Und manchen ist  es vielleicht auch ganz recht, wenn sie das blonde Dummchen geben  können und sich die Hände nicht selbst schmutzig machen müssen.



Das könnte gelegentlich durchaus der Fall sein!


----------



## CC-Freak (9. März 2011)

Ich muss mich auch Entschuldigen, dass ich hier poste aber die Überschrift ist schuld "Wenn rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten.." 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es genug Männer gibt die auch ihre Pedale beim ersten mal nicht los bekommen weil wie schon oben von 122kg gesagt "in die falsche Richtung gedreht. Jede Wette!"

Aber mir ist noch nie passiert, dass ich mit Verschraubung kämpfen musste im CC Bereich ist Drehmoment doch wichtiger als nur nach Gefühl festziehen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. März 2011)

Update zu meinen Pedalen: Der Schrauber meines Vertrauens (Profi!) hat sich tierisch geplagt und ebenso tierisch über "den Schwachmaten" aufgeregt, der die Pedale so fest geschraubt hat, dass fast die Gewinde im Eimer sind.  

Ach ja, unser 122 Kilo-Schwätzer hat von einer netten Kollegin ein paar Tage Urlaub gewährt bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackspechtchen (9. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ach ja, unser 122 Kilo-Schwätzer hat von einer netten Kollegin ein paar Tage Urlaub gewährt bekommen...


 

Ach komm, der macht doch nur Spaß und zieht euch auf! Und wenns euch beruhigt: Ich bin ein Mann und vor meinem ersten Reifenwechsel habe ich mir erstmal auf YouTube ein paar Videos angeschaut, wie das überhaupt geht. Eine Gabel auszubauen oder eine Bremse zu tauschen fiele mir nicht im Traum ein. Es gibt also auch technisch unbegabte Männer.


----------



## mtbbee (9. März 2011)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Mann und vor meinem ersten Reifenwechsel habe ich mir erstmal auf YouTube ein paar Videos angeschaut, wie das überhaupt geht. Eine Gabel auszubauen oder eine Bremse zu tauschen fiele mir nicht im Traum ein. Es gibt also auch technisch unbegabte Männer.



Die Hauptsache Du hast eine technisch begabte Frau an Deiner Seite  und man ergänzt sich  - oder besser man kennt jemanden der jemanden kennt 

Denke jeder macht gewisse Lernerfahrungen durch, Kupferpaste ist seit dem mein Helfer am Pedalgewinde und Tretlager. Weiter Vorteil: nix knarzt mehr weder am RR noch MTB .


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2011)

Nö nö, Der 122-Kilo-Stänkerer hat nicht wegen seiner Beiträge hier Urlaub. Hier ist er ja noch richtig lieb...


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2011)

...an der Stelle vielen Dank für die Sperrung an die Foren-Leitung! 

Beim Querlesen im Forum war es dezent nervig, immer das Getippse des Kleinen lesen zu müssen...

OT Ende

Das o.g. passiert auch Jungs. Ist leider sehr blutig und schmerzhaft, wenn man dann irgendwann abrutscht/durchkommt und die Kette nicht auf dem großen KB liegt... 

Aber wir kriegen da bzw. im Fahrradladen wahrscheinlich nicht so fiese Sprüche zu hören/Blicke zu spüren...

Und montieren dann selber immer mit Fett 

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## Veloce (10. März 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Die hat sich doch bestimmt nach oben geschlafen. Kennt man ja.



Gelöscht  weil längst nicht mehr aktuell .


----------

